# paradigm cinema90 5.1



## agpintexas (Mar 3, 2009)

First off thanks for your replies on my other thread concerning Streem speakers.
I was over at ebay earlier this morning & came across what I think may be a nice 5.1 set
that has all the speakers in one box, ready to setup & go.
It was the Paradigm Cinema90 set; does anyone here know anything about this set; I've looked
at Paradigm's site & all I can find is the separate pieces & not a whole lot of luck with Google
either on this set or any dealers other than some ebay sellers.
I've heard a lot of you guys say that Paradigm is very good & i would like to look into them if I 
can find a nice entry to mid level set similar to this.
Hey, I might even have to do it like the old Johnny Cash song & " do it one piece at a time ".
Any comments & help appreciated.

Thanks,
Alfred


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I owned that set several years ago and liked it ok. It is not a high end product, so as long as you are fine with that they are ok. I would venture a guess that they will out perform the Streem speakers. For the sub, I would consider SVSound. The sub that came with my system was ok, but, not a chest pounder. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tmoey82 (Mar 19, 2009)

I heard a cinema hookup at a dealer but don't kow if that was the oe, but it sounded ok. I have the Titans with the Atoms as rears and I'm happy with them. I guess I'll be upgrading to the Studios before long, but have fun with the Cinema's.


----------



## agpintexas (Mar 3, 2009)

Dennis, thanks for your reply, it was very helpful.
Now, I'd like to ask you & some of the other members around the Houston area ( you can see
that I'm in Conroe, just up the road from you ), are there any retailers or showrooms around
town, where I can see & listen to some Paradigm speakers. I found one place over close to
Magnolia & another store on Richmond, close to the Galleria; also would any of you folks up in
the DFW metroplex have any recommendations; I'm usually up that way about once a month to
visit my daughter & granddaughters, who live right outside of Dallas.
Last but not least are there any good internet stores to check besides ebay & don't get me
wrong, most all of ebay experiences have been very good, but here lately ebay has been
letting some very slimey buzzards with horrific feedback numbers slip in.
I've already used Google,MSN & Yahoo to get as much info as possible & it seems like I'm
shooting blanks, almost like these are the Holy Grail of the speaker world. Maybe it's like the old
saying, that good things will come to those who wait.

Thanks & enjoy your weekend,
Alfred


----------

